# One Pin Sight, any recommendations.



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

hook'em master said:


> I have recently been looking at single pin sights for my wife's bow, but I see on HHA website all there new models for 2012 have the 3 pin housing. I'm just wondering about even switching now.


It's just there new models.. Most of there sales are the one pin models.. The 3 pin set still has a rover.



SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey thnx JETT for the info, I have been studying them more tonight and see that now. this gentlemen is gonna think I hi-jacked his post.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

hook'em master said:


> Hey thnx JETT for the info, I have been studying them more tonight and see that now. this gentlemen is gonna think I hi-jacked his post.


There one of our big sponsors for our show and let me tell you once you get one you won't switch back! High quality at its best.. 


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, everyone I did purchase the new single pin Trophy Ridge drive sight. Here are my Reviews.

Positives:
1. Price $59.99
2. very brite fiber optic pin
3. comes with additional light to illuminate the pin.
4. easy to use/adjust.

Negatives:
1. Too much plastic and not as well made as HHA (obviously, one gets what they pay for)


Overall, I like the sight as it was a great upgrade from my older site. Next year Im upgrading my bow and the complete package, so this site will do for this year.

Thanks again for all the recommendations guys.


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

I use one pin on my bow. I have it on at 25, touch high at 10-15 and just a pinch low at 30. Over the years I have found that being sighted in dead on at 25 yds that whether in a tree stand or ground blind I havent had any trouble I just aim for the heart area and let it fly and U will be in the vitals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

